# [gelöst]app-office/calligra-2.3.87

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich wollte app-office/calligra-2.3.87 ausprobieren.

```
[ebuild   R   ~] app-office/calligra-2.3.87  USE="crypt exif gif iconv jpeg jpeg2k kdepim lcms marble mso mysql okular openexr opengl pdf semantic-desktop ssl tiff truetype wmf word-perfect xml (-aqua) -attica -eigen -fftw -fontconfig -freetds -glew -glib -gsf -gsl -handbook -kdcraw -openctl -postgres (-sybase) -test -threads -xbase -xslt" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon -braindump -flow -kexi -krita -plan -stage -tables -words" 0 kB
```

cat /etc/make.conf

```
CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump"
```

Installiert wird nur karbon.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Thu Mar 22, 2012 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

grep dich doch mal durch /etc, ob du da noch irgendwo ein calligra findest. Nicht dass du die Features an anderer Stelle anders setzt. Deine bashrc, profile usw. wären auch eine mögliche Stelle.

----------

## flammenflitzer

package.use

```
app-office/calligra -attica crypt eigen exif -fftw -fontconfig -freetds gif -glew -glib -gsf -gsl iconv jpeg jpeg2k -kdcraw kdepim lcms marble mysql mso okular -openctl openexr pdf -postgres semantic-desktop ssl test tiff -threads truetype wmf word-perfect -xbase xml -xslt opengl -handbook words
```

make.conf

```
CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump"
```

abwählen kann man einzelne Bausteine der Suite nicht.

----------

